
Why Has Germany Been Effective at Limiting Covid-19 Deaths? - doener
https://kottke.org/20/04/why-has-germany-been-effective-at-limiting-covid-19-deaths
======
mpweiher
At the bi-weekly RKI press-conference[0], the head of the RKI mentioned almost
in passing that R0[1] has been brought down to 1. Talk about burying the lede!
So out of the exponential phase, and now trying to get R0 below 1 as well as
optimising other figures.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu0gIhKRy04&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu0gIhKRy04&feature=youtu.be&t=858)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_reproduction_number](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_reproduction_number)

